# White Tractors



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

K, so I've been looking at this 2-155 White tractor. It don't seem to be real popular around here, so I'm asking if y'all can give me as much info about it as you can. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Never been on one, but friend has one, I'm not sure but I think the model number is 2-110, anyway it has a 354 Perkins in it. He really likes it and it as never hardly give him any trouble. Told me it would do way more work on less fuel than the 4230 Deere he has but not quite as comfortable to operate as the Deere. Thing looks like it built like a tank. I think a guy on here from Indiana runs some of them maybe he will post on this.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok. Yeah the one that I'm lookin at, it's the one that has grey stripes in the front and White decals on the front and back.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

2-155 shouldn't have a Perkins. Fuel guzzling Hercules diesel instead.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a big tractor. What are you planning on using it for?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Those, older (Whites) and Massey's are popular around here. Guy down the road has one, just keeps going, he's not much on the maintenance thing. Probably never has changed the oil.

The guy the other way has a Massey ,with a V8 diesel in it. Thats a tank.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, they seem to be powerful old tractors. I need a big tractor like that for harvesting hay on 40+ acres. Is that too big of a tractor? What are the pros and cons on White tractors?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Yeah, they seem to be powerful old tractors. I need a big tractor like that for harvesting hay on 40+ acres. Is that too big of a tractor? What are the pros and cons on White tractors?


Sounds like serious overkill. What equipment are you using (or planning on using) for those 40 acres. You could probably get by with half of that tractor. Of course, if the price on the tractor is right, you can live with overkill.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Many good things have been said about white tractors. What kind of hay package? Round, square? What size? I would think unless you are doing large squares or 5x6 rounds you may want to look for something smaller and more fuel efficient. I think some on here run 2-110 with plenty of power for the largest diskbines.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I run 64 pto hp and would love another bigger tractor. But I know until I up my acreage quite a bit there is no way to justify it. I am haying 45 ish acres. I use my brothers tractor as well out of convenience same size.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's a few guys around here still running that series of tractor. We had a White dealer in a small town close by years ago. I still remember the 2-180 he had on the lot with the big Cat V8 diesel in it, don't know where it ended up.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok. Well, I was thinking for the price that a 50-90 hp tractor would cost, I could get this white tractor for the same. For a 2-155 white tractor they want $5800 for it... Whereas, a 50hp is for the same price or even more! I'm going to do small squared bales. Why is the white tractors like a gas hog or something? What other tractors are really good for a minimum price? The max price would be $6000! Furthermore, what do you all think about this?
Thanks!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would much rather have about a 70 hp tractor for square baling even if it cost more upfront. 155 hp is serious overkill for small square baling and is going to cumbersome to operate not to mention burn plenty of fuel. Does a 2-155 have a 540 pto as well or is it only 1000? If it is only 1000 that is going to be an issue.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They say the bigger they are the bigger they break.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I grew up around WHITES and OLIVER tractors , equipment , combines . Dad loved them and can't say I have a bad memory of them . And your right , IF its got all the right stuff , 540 PTO , A working tach , cause that big ol tractor will really spin a square baler and it won't have any give so you want everything running as it should . You can buy " BIGGER " a lot cheaper and if it suits all the needs and you realize its not going to be as nimble as a smaller tractor then go for it . Strange when 1/2 the tractor will likely cost twice as much isn't it .


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok, the PTO is at 1000. Yeah, who knows! There could be a lot of problems with it and he just isn't telling me. One of the reasons I liked it so much was that it was enclosed and had air conditioning and all that good stuff.Would y'all know any tractors that are enclosed and below $6000? I did see a 75hp tractor, don't know the brand, but it had a air conditioning, tinted window, etc... For $7000.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Ok, the PTO is at 1000. Yeah, who knows! There could be a lot of problems with it and he just isn't telling me. One of the reasons I liked it so much was that it was enclosed and had air conditioning and all that good stuff.Would y'all know any tractors that are enclosed and below $6000? I did see a 75hp tractor, don't know the brand, but it had a air conditioning, tinted window, etc... For $7000.


Nice tractors? There shouldn't be any under $6k. But shouldn't doesn't mean there won't be. Sometimes people don't know what their tractor is worth when it's time to sell. Others know what it's worth but they need the money yesterday so they'll take less than market value. There could even be someone selling one for $8k that just gets a good vibe from you and decides to cut you a break. So if you want a good cab tractor in your price range, rather than looking for specific models, you're better off just being patient and casting a wide net. You'll find something if you aren't in a hurry.

Regarding the 2-155, if you're saying it is 1000 rpm only, leave it for the next guy. You (with equipment sized appropriately for less than 100 acres) are going to need a 540 or 540/1000 for haying.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

White 2-155 is most likely a 1000 rpm only machine. Our White 4-175 and up are all strictly 1000 rpm tractors.

White 2-155 is just a turned up White 2-135 more or less, both used Hercules motors and both should have inboard planetary reductions with hydraulic wet disc brakes. The Hercules engines are damn near bullet proof but are fuel hogs, Tractor Data lists the 2-155 at 10.6 gallons per hour under full PTO load, which isn't horrible but it seems like a Hercules motor used as much at an idle or partial load as they did under a full load, most of em would be pushing close to 200hp when on the dyno instead of the advertised 135 or 155 hp which most likely contributed to them being full hogs compared to another 135 or 155 hp tractor.

Generally the White tractors are very reliable, most were updated versions of Oliver 55 series tractors just painted silver. The 2-110 mentioned earlier is a updated 2-105 which was Whites replacement more or less for a 1855/1955 Oliver. Same power shifts, hydraulic pumps, etc. I can say the power shifts in lower horsepower tractors are damn near indestructible. Our 1855's power shift has never had internal repairs, replaced the seal and coupler a few times but has never had internal repairs. Dad is the original owner of that tractor and it has close to 7000 hours on the third tachometer.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok. Yeah I really like how they are big powerful tractors. But if there a big time gas hog, then I wouldn't think twice about buying them. I need a tractor that is great on fuel! Lol! Are the Same Frutteto tractors any good?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Ok. Yeah I really like how they are big powerful tractors. But if there a big time gas hog, then I wouldn't think twice about buying them. I need a tractor that is great on fuel! Lol! Are the Same Frutteto tractors any good?


Actually, for only 40 acres, you'll barely notice whether you buy a fuel sipper or guzzler. The difference just won't amount to much.

The SAMEs had a decent following here in the Mennonite community when they were still being imported. Much like many early euro imports, they're functional but often lack some features some people might expect. This lack of features, though, does tend to translate into improved fuel efficiency as things like powershifts and big hydraulic capacity (not often found on these tractors) require horsepower and fuel use as soon as you turn the key.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok. So your meaning that SAMEs are good tractors or ok tractors that aren't as good as ours? The tractor is a 75hp 4 by 4 cab diesel tractor. Have you ever heard of it?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Ok. So your meaning that SAMEs are good tractors or ok tractors that aren't as good as ours? The tractor is a 75hp 4 by 4 cab diesel tractor. Have you ever heard of it?


Local dealer sold them, often to locals with large vegetable patches. Not bad. They are either identical to or nearly identical to similar aged AGCO models. Do you have a SAME dealer in your area?


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok. No, I don't have a SAME dealer nearby. It's just another farmer who doesn't need it anymore and wants to sell it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You can also keep your eye out for a White 2-85, 2-88, 2-105 or the 2-110, all had the Perkins 354 and just sip fuel, the first two are non-turbo models but are built just as heavy as the turbo models. A Oliver 55 series are also nice for making hay, 540/1000 pto's with hydraulic clutches, hydraulic disc brakes and the 3 speed power shift. Something like a 1655, 1755, 1855 or 1955 are great hay tractors. Stay away from the 2255, it's a beast just like the 2-155 but with a Cat 3208. If you want something simpler yet a 1650, 1750, 1850, or 1950 will get you a manual multiple dry disc PTO clutch with a 2 speed power shift, depending on year a few of the 50 series might have had the three speed power shift.

If you really want a unique sounding haymaking tractor, go with the 1950, not the 1950T.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jbtWoOKbDMk


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks! Also, do you know what I should say/look for when buying a tractor?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Buckaroo said:


> Thanks! Also, do you know what I should say/look for when buying a tractor?


Well my grandfather would never buy a tractor that had all fresh oil in, he always said fresh oil can hide a lot of sins.

Basically it comes from experience, I always try to talk to the previous owner whether it be a private sell, an auction or on a dealers lot. A long enough conversation can get you a general ideal of how competent/full of crap the previous owner was.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok. One man told me "my tractor was in great condition, however it has some trouble with linkage for the reverse. But the tractor still goes rverse manually so the transmission is fine.It just had to with the lever and linkage" what I'm wanting to know is, is that a big problem if thats not working correctly?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All depends on the brand/model, if it was an Oliver that didn't want to go into reverse I'd guess a bent shifting rail or lockout.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

We have a white 6065 here on the farm as a beat around loader tractor. Its been a tough tractor! Heavy built and never really any trouble with it, until last season we had a bolt back out in the tranny preventing from going into 3rd/4th and then this season we had some fuel issues. But we have been hard on it over the years.

Lamborghini engine in this one, But AGCO, Deutz etc sell parts for em, so you're able to shop around.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

It's a SAME.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> It's a SAME.


The Whites and AGCOs were SAMEs.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Are you serious?! Lol! I thought they were two totally different manufactures! Is the linkage problem a pretty big deal?


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I run a 2-105 with my 575 NH square baler. I love the thing, Got it for a great price, and will run all day on 5-7gal of fuel. It has a ton of power and I use it to pull a 14' disk with no problems. Might not be the most comfortable but it is a beast.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> The Whites and AGCOs were SAMEs.


I think only the low horsepower units were built by SAME. I think some were also FIATS.

At a certain time White, AGCO, and MF on the higher horsepower tractors were all identical but with different engines. Can't remember what the Agco's had but the Masseys had Valmets and the Whites had Cummins. The Valmets were better engines but the Whites always had a higher resale value.


----------

